# Skid steer tracks or Wheels 10' Snow pusher



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

with me Being site manager where i work, I get the choice of choosing either a skid with tires Or Tracks....I've personally never used a skid in the snow. So im relying on you guys for help! This skid will be at a few commercial lots/ strip malls and maybe even dropped in a couple sub divisions for clean up and for pushing piles back and such. 

Majority of the time we will have a 10' box on it. Every other time it will just have a regular bucket or forks on it. 

Which would be better in my situation??


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

no one uses skidsteers??????


----------



## joester (Dec 3, 2006)

We have a Bobcat 773 rubber tire machine with 8' rubber edged pusher. I can't say we have had too many problems with it. Only gets tricky when things start icing up. Most of our lots are zero tolerance so it's not a problem too often. I've never run a tracked skidsteer in the snow, but have seen many others with them.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

joester;1309581 said:


> We have a Bobcat 773 rubber tire machine with 8' rubber edged pusher. I can't say we have had too many problems with it. Only gets tricky when things start icing up. Most of our lots are zero tolerance so it's not a problem too often. I've never run a tracked skidsteer in the snow, but have seen many others with them.


Okay well this will be at a zero tol. Site so i predict it will be deiced everytime we push...


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Tires for sure


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Tires 100%


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Another on tires, but I question using a 10ft box. What size of skid are you using? a 10ft box is only used on some of the largest skidsteers, the problem being the weight, not power of the skid. I know some people do use 10ft pushes on their skids, but I personally don't agree with it, I mean you are taking away from the whole point of having the skidsteer which in my opinion is maneuverability. Why have a 10ft pusher that stalls out half way through a push.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I did snow removal for excavation company many years ago and we only used the tracked skiddy's when a wheeled skiddy broke. The tracks seem to make them float on the snow instead of digging in like the tires do, kinda like riding on ice skates. Level ground is not too bad but any kind of slop can get very interesting.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1309829 said:


> Another on tires, but I question using a 10ft box. What size of skid are you using? a 10ft box is only used on some of the largest skidsteers, the problem being the weight, not power of the skid. I know some people do use 10ft pushes on their skids, but I personally don't agree with it, I mean you are taking away from the whole point of having the skidsteer which in my opinion is maneuverability. Why have a 10ft pusher that stalls out half way through a push.


I bet he will have the "Biggest" and most "Awesome" Skid out there........Go with the Tires and Maybee think about an 8 Foot Box.....Thumbs Up


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Tires unless your looking for birth control.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Matson Snow;1309957 said:


> I bet he will have the "Biggest" and most "Awesome" Skid out there........Go with the Tires and Maybee think about an 8 Foot Box.....Thumbs Up


You know i will!  But yeah i am looking for the biggest skid steer i can get. 
I say go big or go home! Thinking either a 272C skid or even a 907 Compact loader both Cats


SNOWLORD;1309990 said:


> Tires unless your looking for birth control.


LMAOOOOOO!!!!:laughing::laughing:
took me a min. but i soon got it!


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

Been running SR 80 ASV the last 5 years with 12 ' pusher ,Gehl 5640 before we bought ASV.
Track machine hands down out performs wheel machine in any conditions.Never ran anything but lug tires so cant say how different tires would handle .I would personally never buy another wheel machine for snow removal ,plus tracks don't beat you to death in rough lots.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

So a 9000lb machine pushes around a 12ft push full of snow? I am sorry, but I want to see this set-up, pics please.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

If you have ever pushed with an Arctic sectional you wouldn't question it ,but will see if I can round up a pic or 2


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

My Bobcat S-220 sucked it the snow. It wouldn't push my 8' Avalanche box. It was ok for cleanup but that's about it. I sold both the box and skid and bought a tractor. I'm much happier now.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

mach6353;1310546 said:


> If you have ever pushed with an Arctic sectional you wouldn't question it ,but will see if I can round up a pic or 2


Ok, I looked on the site, and they have a listing for the Arctic sectional 12ft and even a 14ft with a skidsteer. SO if the OP is going to run a Arctic sectional on his unit, then definetly the is a testimonial that a large track machine with a Arctic snow push may be the way to go. I do pose two questions for you though. Have you used a wheeled machine with your Arctic sectional? Have you used your tracked machine with a regular snow pusher (say a protech as a example) .


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Tires all the way. A track machine might push better in heavy snow but there SLOW.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Ne1;1310963 said:


> Tires all the way. A track machine might push better in heavy snow but there SLOW.


X2 on the tires and a track machine will cost more to operate!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1310264 said:


> So a 9000lb machine pushes around a 12ft push full of snow? I am sorry, but I want to see this set-up, pics please.


I believe it. You would be amazed at how well ASV/Terex track machines work for snow operations "With A Good Operator" . But are some of the more expensive to operate.



DaySpring Services;1310897 said:


> My Bobcat S-220 sucked it the snow. It wouldn't push my 8' Avalanche box. It was ok for cleanup but that's about it. I sold both the box and skid and bought a tractor. I'm much happier now.


Maybe you didnt have the correct machine(ag tractor) for the jobs your trying to accomplish? (I am not impressed with skid steer blowers btw)

I dont want to sound like an a-hole, but if your 7500+/- machine couldnt push an 8fter theres some wrong with the operator or the tires are bald. We push more snow than that with smaller machines all the time.



buckwheat_la;1310912 said:


> Ok, I looked on the site, and they have a listing for the Arctic sectional 12ft and even a 14ft with a skidsteer. SO if the OP is going to run a Arctic sectional on his unit, then definetly the is a testimonial that a large track machine with a Arctic snow push may be the way to go. I do pose two questions for you though. Have you used a wheeled machine with your Arctic sectional? Have you used your tracked machine with a regular snow pusher (say a protech as a example) .


tire or track machine, dosent matter....the arctics float independently from the machine(as do some other brands, in their own way/design). keeping the machine AND pusher in contact with the ground is the key to max performance. I am a firm believer in dedicated snow tracks/tires for skids, and pushers that have an independent floating design. I have ran machines with stock tires or tracks that barely handle an 8fter.....after equipping w/ dedicated rubber, the same machine can run a 10fter for the season.



Ne1;1310963 said:


> Tires all the way. A track machine might push better in heavy snow but there SLOW.


There are few models of track machines on the market that go 10.5 - 12.5mph - Cat, Terex, Bobcat, ?...



Greenmtboy;1311064 said:


> track machine will cost more to operate!


I agree. But when it comes to making piles or pushing snow back off of the pavement, track machines are amazing.


----------



## mach6353 (Feb 4, 2011)

Leased a 14' sectional two years ago and had it on ASV ,straight pushes it never lost traction but did work it pretty hard,injector pump went out ,threw pusher on our 5640 and it handled it fairly well . Have pushed with a home maid 10' pusher on ASV and wheeled machine no problem with either machine .Operator will make or break you when using regular pusher ,to much down pressure on pusher and you cant push a wheelbarrow full of snow. 2000 hr on machine now and really no major maintenance issues ,but up front cost 20-30K more than comparable wheel machine.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have never used a track machine but plan on using a 333d JD skid this year with an arctic pusher. We currently use a Gehl 6640 with a 10' Arctic with no troubles at all. It pushes the Arctic with ease whether it be long or short pusher or light or fluffy snow.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Tracks hands down. But it needs to be a cat or asv because the tracks do really good. I used a wheeled machine for years with 8 foot pusher. Now we use a 11 foot winged plow that the 262 would of struggled with. But the big reason of the cat track system is the smooth ride. I just cant see getting beat to death in a wheeled machine. And the ability to push snow back off the hard surface is just too important. I think using a track machine to push snow just gets a bad rap from guys using "lug" track machines like bobcats. They do suck for snow. Put some polar tracks on a bobcat machine and I bet it will do great too. 
As for track machine being to slooow? Two -speed is two speed! I don't think there is much speed difference between the same machine with tracks or wheels.


----------



## GrayBros. (Nov 20, 2010)

If you want a great set-up that has everything you need, then you should look at the push boxes from Kage innovations. We run a CAT 262B with tires and our Kage is 9'. Always has enough power to push it and no other push box can transform like the Kage does.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

GrayBros.;1311847 said:


> If you want a great set-up that has everything you need, then you should look at the push boxes from Kage innovations. We run a CAT 262B with tires and our Kage is 9'. Always has enough power to push it and no other push box can transform like the Kage does.


i saw that.....It looks like a great concept but as always Over priced.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

SNOWLORD;1309990 said:


> Tires unless your looking for birth control.


Thumbs Up too funny. Tires and 8ft blade


----------



## addictedtolands (Jan 18, 2010)

I have to agree with the Cat/ASV/TEREX for tracks, the mustang I have would not get out of it's own way after 1" It was fast as hell on dry surface, and a set of artic/polar tracks was over 5K. Now the down side of those under carriages, steel vs, poly, tear themselves to hell. As for monster skid, wheeled unit. the Gehl 7800 or Mustang 2109 - monsters at 100 hp. Will load a high box triaxle also.


----------

